# KDE Netzwerk Plasmoid - iwlagn KDE 4.3 automatisch

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

eigentlich bin ich schon ganz stolz, dass mein Gentoo (mein erstes) schon nach wenigen Tagen mit X und KDE 4.3 läuft, aber ein paar Kleinigkeiten laufen noch nicht. Das meiste würde ich wohl auch so hinbekommen, aber erst, wenn ich damit ins Internet komme und direkt nachkucken kann. Wie kann ich denn mein WLAN so einrichten, dass ich in KDE automatisch Netzwerke anzeigen und mich verbinden kann (WPA verschlüsselt)?

Wahrscheinlich für eingefleischte Kenner eine winzige Kleinigkeit, aber weiter, als dass ich das WLAN beim Hochfahren einschalten sollte, bin ich noch nicht gekommen.

Vielen Dank bereits im Voraus für eure Hilfe,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## AmonAmarth

-(k)networkmanager (mein alter feind...)

-wicd

-wpa_supplicant über runlevelscript (suchen nach access points kann man mit kismet  :Wink:  )

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

ich dachte knetworkmanager wäre in KDE 4.3 nicht mehr aktuell, lieg ich damit falsch?

wicd ist dann aber ein andere Netzwerk-Manager, also eher als Alternative gemeint, oder?

Was bedeutet wpa_supplicant über runlevelscript konkreter?

Und wieso knetworkmanager als Feind?

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Schinkencroissant

So, ich hab noch ein wenig gesucht und herausgefunden, dass knetworkmanager wohl wirklich nicht mehr aktuell ist, stattdessen sollte es ein Netzwerk-Management-Plasmoid geben, das fehlt bei mir allerdings, weiß jemand mehr darüber?

P.S.: Zusätzlich wäre es noch gut zu wissen, wie ich das Plasmoid installieren kann, wenn ich nur mit einer Live-CD ins Internet komme, sprich, die Plasmoid-Verwaltung nicht benutzen kann, in der es momentan gar nicht aufgelistet ist.

Danke

----------

## s.hase

 *Schinkencroissant wrote:*   

> So, ich hab noch ein wenig gesucht und herausgefunden, dass knetworkmanager wohl wirklich nicht mehr aktuell ist, stattdessen sollte es ein Netzwerk-Management-Plasmoid geben, das fehlt bei mir allerdings, weiß jemand mehr darüber?
> 
> 

 

Findet man im KDE-Testing overlay. Unter 4.2 habe ich das nicht zum laufen bekommen, mit 4.3 habe ich bisher noch nicht getestet.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

OK, du erzählst mir als gentoo-Neuling, wie ich das Teil installieren kann und wenn ich es zum Laufen bekomme, dann berichte ich natürlich wie ;-)

----------

## Josef.95

Hi,

es darf auch die Suchfunktion genutzt werden...  :Wink: 

Hier solltest du ein paar Infos finden:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5727362.html#5727362

(beachte der Thread ist schon ein paar Tage älter)

und

http://vizzzion.org/?blogentry=839

Ich persönlich kann dir da leider nicht weiter behilflich sein, ich nutze den Networkmanager nicht..

Viel Erfolg

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Dankeschön für die Links, da ich noch relativ neu bin in Sachen Gentoo hab ich noch so ein bisschen das Problem, dass ich nicht so genau weiß, wonach ich suchen muss. Ich habe schon gesucht, aber wenn die Suchwörter nicht passen, passen die Ergebnisse eben auch oft nicht. Aber mit den Links sollte ich was anfangen können.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Zugegebenermaßen nur noch grenzwertig am Thema, aber wie installiere ich denn ein maskiertes networkmanager-applet-9999 wenn ich es denn unbedingt haben will (und genau das ist das, was in den Links oben verwendet wird)?

Da spricht mal wieder der Gentoo-Unerfahrene, aber ich habe in der manpage zu emerge und der zur make.conf nachgesehen und es nicht hinbekommen.

Wäre um einen kleinen Tipp sehr dankbar,

viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## franzf

maskiert = masked

"unmaskieren" = unmask

google "gentoo unmask" liefert einige Treffer, u.A. den hier:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=3

Dich interessiert "Zweige vermischen", da du hoffentlich nicht vor hast, ein System zu bauen, welches nur aus testing-Paketen besteht  :Wink: 

Leg /etc/portage/package.keywords in weiser Voraussicht gleich als Verzeichnis an (wie in der Doku auch geschrieben), dann kannst du deine Pakete nach Kategorien, Zusammengehörigkeit (alles mit "kde4") oder sonst einem Kriterium dort in einzelnen Dateien sortieren.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Das hab ich schon gelesen, habe dann gemerkt, dass ich gar keine /etc/portage/package.mask habe, das aber auch sinnvoll ist, da das Plasmoid ja im kde-testing Overlay liegt und das seine eigene package.mask hat, wenn ich dort aber die Zeile "~kde-misc/networkmanager-applet-9999" aus der mask in die unmask kopiere und es dann mit emerge kde-misc/networkmanager-applet versuche, bekomme ich wieder erzählt, es wäre maskiert. Dabei bin ich genau nach dieser Handbuchseite vorgegangen, denke ich.

Wenn mir jemand helfen könnte, wäre ich sehr dankbar,

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Josef.95

 *Schinkencroissant wrote:*   

> Das meiste würde ich wohl auch so hinbekommen, aber erst, wenn ich damit ins Internet komme und direkt nachkucken kann. Wie kann ich denn mein WLAN so einrichten, dass ich in KDE automatisch Netzwerke anzeigen und mich verbinden kann (WPA verschlüsselt)?

 Wenn möglich solltest du zunächst eine INet Verbindung via LAN Kabel einrichten, bis dein WLAN läuft wird vermutlich noch einiges an Fragen aufkommen, es wäre auch sehr hilfreich du könntest die Ausgaben/Fehlermeldung direkt posten.

Was schreibt portage dir genau, wenn du ein 

```
emerge -av networkmanager-applet
```

eingibst?

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Im Moment hab ich Internet über eine Ubuntu Live-CD, sonst könnte ich auch nichts installieren.

```
!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "kde-misc/networkmanager-applet" have been masked

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-misc/networkmanager-applet-9999 (masked by: missing keyword)
```

ist was, was emerge mir sagt.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Schinkencroissant wrote:*   

> masked by: missing keyword

 

siehe: http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/gentoo-amd64-faq.xml#keyword

Abschnitt: 4.4

----------

## Schinkencroissant

OK, danke, ich hab mir das mal durchgelesen und damit hat die Installation auch geklappt, wenn ich mich jetzt wieder in KDE anmelde, dann sehe ich das Plasmoid direkt in der Leiste unten, mein WLAN-Gerät wird sofort erkannt, nur wenn er die Umgebung nach WLAN-Netzen abscannen soll, dann bleibt die Anzeige leer, wenn ich mit der Live-CD wieder scanne, dann finde ich 2 Netzwerke.

Jemand eine Idee, was mir weiterhelfen könnte?

Vielen Dank,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## astaecker

Hast du den NetworkManager gestartet ?

```
/etc/init.d/NetworkManager start
```

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Den habe ich bereits im Autostart und da verursacht er auch keine Fehlermeldung, sollte also eigentlich laufen.

----------

## Erdie

Ich benutze wpa_supplicant und für die Auswahl der Netzwerke das darin enthaltende wpa_cli. Ein KDE Tool mag ich aus dem Grund nicht, weil man, wie schön bei Kubuntu meiner Frau zu sehen ist, erst nach Hochfahren des Desktops ein Netzwerk hat. Das ist in Notfällen echt blöd und man muß immer erst das Passwort für Kwallet eingeben bevor man sich auf das Wlan verbinden kann. Ein nacktes wpa_supplicant ist IMHO das Beste. Funktioniert bei mir tadelos.

-Erdie

----------

## firefly

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ich benutze wpa_supplicant und für die Auswahl der Netzwerke das darin enthaltende wpa_cli. Ein KDE Tool mag ich aus dem Grund nicht, weil man, wie schön bei Kubuntu meiner Frau zu sehen ist, erst nach Hochfahren des Desktops ein Netzwerk hat. Das ist in Notfällen echt blöd und man muß immer erst das Passwort für Kwallet eingeben bevor man sich auf das Wlan verbinden kann. Ein nacktes wpa_supplicant ist IMHO das Beste. Funktioniert bei mir tadelos.
> 
> -Erdie

 

oder man definiert die Netzwerkeinstellung für WLAN in NM als system connection und dann wird die Verbindung auch ohne aktiven User aufgebaut  :Wink: 

Wobei momentan das erstellen von system connection nur mit dem nm-applet funtkioniert, oder von hand, wenn man die syntax der Datei kennt.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Schinkencroissant wrote:*   

> Den habe ich bereits im Autostart und da verursacht er auch keine Fehlermeldung, sollte also eigentlich laufen.

 Überprüfe das besser mal..., Autostart ist so ein dehnbarer Begriff...  :Wink: 

Ein 

```
# /etc/init.d/NetworkManager status
```

sagt es dir genau.

==============================================

Ansonsten schaue auch noch mal nach den Ratschlägen die schon im genannten Thread genannt wurden, beachte einige Pakete mussten mit bestimmten USE-Flags gebaut werden usw

Viel Erfolg

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Den genannten Thread habe ich schon versucht, durchzuarbeiten, daher habe ich ja auch das Plasmoid für die Einrichtung. allerdings driftet das dort relativ weit weg vom Thema ob und eine Diskussion, ob KDE mit dem Plasmoids den richtigen Weg geht, bringt mir kein Internet, mal verkürzt ausgedrückt.

Das mit dem Status werde ich sofort überprüfen, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin.

Wenn ich das hier richtig verstanden habe, ist es wohl ohnehin eine Frage der Einrichtung des NetworkManagers, nicht des Plasmoids. Das werde ich mir auch auf jeden Fall nochmal genauer ansehen.

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Also die Statusabfrage sagt mir, dass der NetworkManager läuft und sonst kommt keine weitere Ausgabe.

Das Plasmoid zeigt mir auch an, dass wlan0 benutzt wird, was soweit korrekt sein dürfte, nur werden eben keine WLANs angezeigt/gefunden.

Die man-page von NetworkManager hat nicht gerade die ersehnte Erleuchtung gebracht, aber vielleicht hat ja noch jemand einen Tipp für mich. Ich versuche weiterhin in den bereits genannten Threads noch was zu finden, auch, wenn es nicht gerade sehr vielversprechend aussieht. Schließlich bin ich bereits bei KDE 4.3, nicht mehr bei 4.2, wo dieses Plasmoid noch gar nicht vorgesehen war.

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Schinkencroissant

So, in den empfohlenen Threads ist die Lösung am Ende ein Warten, bis KDE 4.3 rauskommt, da das mittlerweile draußen ist und ich es bereits installiert habe, wäre das also erledigt, hal ist bei mit mit policykit installiert und im Autostart habe ich den NetworkManager auch schon. Er startet auch problemlos automatisch, aktiviert mein WLAN beim starten und das Plasmoid ist auch da, wo es hin soll.

WLANs bekomme ich dennoch nicht angezeigt.

Die Programme (NetworkManager und kde-misc/networkmanager-applet) an sich funktionieren bei anderen scheinbar problemlos, also wird es wohl nicht unbedingt an den Programmen direkt liegen, ist also eher wohl eine Konfigurationssache oder ein USE-Falg-Problem, vermute ich mal.

Wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte, wäre ich sehr dankbar,

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## ScytheMan

welche networkmanager version ist denn installiert?

networkmanager als useflag gesetzt?

evtl. hilft es sich die configs der live cd anzusehen und zu kopieren. 

bei -9999 ebuilds handelt es sich meist um snapshots aus repositories evtl. ist hier auch was im argen.

----------

## Dr.Willy

 *Schinkencroissant wrote:*   

> Wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte, wäre ich sehr dankbar,

 

Was spricht eigentlich gegen wpa_supplicant?

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Also das networkmanager USE-Flag ist bereits gesetzt und es wurde auch schon mit diesem Flag geupdated, also daran kann es nicht liegen. Dass es an dem Plasmoid liegt, wage ich zu bezweifeln, da ich jetzt beim Suchen schon oft gelesen habe, dass es funktioniert, auch auf zumindest in einem Fall, einem nahezu identlischen Rechner.

Den networkmanager habe ich einfach so aus portage installiert, sollte also die aktuelle, stabile Version sein.

Nach welchen Konfigurationen aus der Live-CD sollte ich denn am besten schauen?

Oder einfach mal allgemein, welche Konfigurationen sind denn wichtig für das Netzwerken? Vielleicht habe ich ja eine übersehen.

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Also in einem vorher schon erwähnten Thread steht, dass man hal mit dem policykit kompilieren muss, das habe ich eigentlich auch getan, aber muss ich dann nicht auch irgendein policykit in den Autostart schreiben?

```
rc-update add PolicyKit default
```

hat nicht funktioniert.

Liege ich mit dem Gedanken überhaupt richtig?

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> [....]irgendein policykit in den Autostart schreiben?

 Ähm.., nochmals, was du hier meinst nennt sich "einem runlevel hinzufügen" , mit "Autostart" ist idR etwas anderes gemeint.

Hast du mal in die Logs geschaut was der Networkmanager da überhaupt macht, bzw wo es genau hakt?

----------

## Schinkencroissant

OK, erste Frage:

Wenn ich Policykit in den Autostart nehmen will, ist das dann polkit als Name und zweite Frage:

könnte das hier auf meine Problem passen? http://www.gentooforum.de/index.php?page=Thread&postID=124823&s=f618fe6433746282e501cf504a4536fc9406b145#post124823

Ich bin mir nicht so ganz sicher, könnte das sein?

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Sorry, den Beitrag hatte ich nicht gesehen, kam ja auch zeitgleich zu meinem.

Das mit dem Autostart, OK, klar, sprachlich klar, aber technisch durchaus unsauberer, ich gelobe Besserung.

Dennoch bliebe die Frage bestehen, ob polkit die richtige Bezeichnung für PolicyKit ist.

Da meine Gentoo-Erfahrung noch relativ gering ist, würde mich mal interessieren, ob das aus dem Link sinnvoll klingt, bevor ich es ausprobiere,

vielen Dank,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## franzf

 *Schinkencroissant wrote:*   

> Dennoch bliebe die Frage bestehen, ob polkit die richtige Bezeichnung für PolicyKit ist.

 

```
emerge portage-utils
```

Da gibt es ein nettes Programm names "qfile".

Mit diesem kann man herausfinden, zu welchem Paket eine bestimmte Datei gehört (Sollte diese via emerge installiert und nicht zur Laufzeit/vom User erzeugt worden sein).

Desweiteren (weiß nicht ob dir das klar ist) kannst du alles, was du per "rc-update add" in ein runlevel legen kannst, auch manuell startbar ist. Die Scripte liegen in "/etc/init.d".

Wenn jetzt in deinem Link (sry, hab mir den nicht angeschaut...) ein polkit in das default-runlevel gelegt wird, kannst du das auch mal erst austesten, ob sich am Verhalten des Plasmoids was ändert:

```
/etc/init.d/polkit start
```

Wenn du wissen willst, ob das polkit überhaupt zu policykit gehört (der Name legt es ja nahe), schaust du dir an, zu welchem Paket dieses ominöse polkit gehört:

```
qfile /etc/init.d/polkit
```

Sollte dabei policykit rauskommen ist doch alles in Ordnung  :Smile: 

Im übrigen solltest du dir wirklich überlegen, ob du dir für deine Verbindung zu Hause nicht wirklich mit einer anderen Methode als networkmanager dein Netzwerk einrichtest. Hast du von den erwähnten schon eines getestet? Unter Linux ist es nämlich so, dass die händisch eingerichteten Sachen meist besser funktionieren wie die automatischen. Unter Windows scheint es ja so zu sein "entweder automatisch (evtl. + Treiber) oder gar nicht"  :Wink:  (Hab kein Windows und kein WLAN)

Grüße

Franz

----------

## ScytheMan

polkit gehört zu policykit, aber es gibt imho. keinen autostart für  :Wink: 

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

danke erstmal für den Tipp mit qfile, das habe ich gar nicht gekannt. Das mit dem Starten von Hand habe ich schon gekannt, aber trotzdem danke. Über eine Einrichtung von Hand zu Fuß habe ich natürlich auch schon nachgedacht, allerdings muss ich sagen, da es sich um einen Laptop handelt, der viel bewegt wird und in Folge dessen in vielen verschiedenen Netzwerken schnell einsatzbereit sein sollte, wäre mir eine automatische Einrichtung durchaus lieber.

Jetzt hab ich ja vorerst nochmal was, was ich versuchen kann und hoffe, dass es damit dann klappt.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## franzf

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> polkit gehört zu policykit, aber es gibt imho. keinen autostart für 

 

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

Da versuchen ihm alle hier beizubringen dass das nicht autostart heißt sondern (default)runlevel... Argh  :Razz: 

(Ich weiß dass es als Witz gedacht war  :Wink: , aber stell dir vor einer kann kein Englisch und frägt immer nach "farty" bis ihm einer sagt das heißt "party". Und danach fangen alle selber mit farty an...)

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Nochmal Dankeschön,

mein Netzwerk läuft jetzt automatisch. Die Lösung aus dem Post, den ich eben genannt habe, hat funkitoniert. Ich weiß zwar nicht warum, aber dbus erneut zu emergen hat ausgereicht um das ganze ans Laufen zu bringen.

Viele Grüße und noch einmal vielen Dank!

Schinkencroissant

----------

